# Kein Titty-Streaming mehr: Twitch-Spielerin kleidet sich züchtiger



## Peter Bathge (12. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kein Titty-Streaming mehr: Twitch-Spielerin kleidet sich züchtiger* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kein Titty-Streaming mehr: Twitch-Spielerin kleidet sich züchtiger


----------



## Seegurkensalat (12. März 2016)

Uh, das wird Abonennten kosten. Sex sells, das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. März 2016)

Und? Dann bleibt bei einigen Zuschauern die Hose eben zu.
Diejenigen, die sie sympatisch fanden und wegen dem Spiel/spielerischen Fähigkeiten ihr zuschauten, werden wohl dranbleiben. Wert sollte man darauflegen, die Übertragungen sinnvoll zu füllen, das Internet vergisst nicht.


----------



## Emke (12. März 2016)

Ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack sieht sie ja sowieso besser aus und wenn sich jemand bei sowas aufgeilen will - das halbe Internet ist ja voll damit  und wenn man mit Freizügigkeit Geld verdienen will gibt es ebenfalls Seiten dafür wo man bestimmt ne größere Masse erreicht und damit verdient


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

Ich hoff mal die findet wieder Spass am spielen - die Leute die fürs Spiel da sind werden bleiben die anderen müssen halt zu Pornhub oder so gehen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. März 2016)

Ich finde ja, wer so süß aussieht wie diese junge Dame hat es ohnehin nicht nötig, noch den Ausschnitt in die Kamera zu halten.


----------



## Kwengie (12. März 2016)

sie hat doch eh schon ein hübsches Gesicht und sieht doch im orangefarbenden T-Shirt attraktiv genug aus. Ich denke, sie kann sich schon glücklich schätzen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2016)

Ich find eigentlich beide "Versionen" hübsch anzusehen. Übermäßig rausgeputzt wirkt sie auf dem rechten Vergleichsbild nun auch nicht. Da kenne ich deutlich schlimmere Fälle. Nur eben freizügiger bekleidet.


----------



## Enisra (12. März 2016)

ich will nicht sagen selbst schuld das sie sich da an dumme Kiddys verkauft hat, aber nja, der Gedanke war halt verlockend die auszunehmen
don't hate the player, hate the Game


----------



## belakor602 (12. März 2016)

Ob die "***" - Kommentare weniger werden? Das Internet und Twitch-chat insbesondere sollte man nicht in ihrer Dummheit unterschätzen, ich glaube weiblich allein sein reicht schon meistens für solche, vor allem bei ihrer Vergangenheit als Tittenstreamer wird sie nicht von Heute auf Morgen plötzlich mit Respekt behandelt werden. Obwohl, mit Respekt wird sowieso keiner auf Twitch behandelt 

Naja ich wünsche ihr auf jeden Fall viel Glück, Spaß und auch Erfolg beim Streamen weiterhin.


----------



## Rabowke (12. März 2016)

... aber mal für mich zum Verständnis: es war *ihre eigene Idee*, mit dem Unsinn zu beginnen, oder?


----------



## Urbs11 (12. März 2016)

... schade he. Dabei hat sie doch so schöne Brüste!


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber mal für mich zum Verständnis: es war *ihre eigene Idee*, mit dem Unsinn zu beginnen, oder?


Sie wurde zumindest nicht mit hervor gehaltener Waffe dazu gezwungen, ja. 

Aber manchmal trifft man Entscheidungen, die man irgendwann bereut. So ist das Leben. Dieser jungen Dame erging es eben vermutlich so.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (12. März 2016)

Sagt sich im Nachhinein natürlich immer leicht wenn man durch solche "Aufmerksamkeit" genug Abonennten an Land gezogen hat. 
Ist selbstverständlich ihr gutes Recht so Leute anzulocken und dadurch mehr Geld mit den Videos zu machen. Aber im Nachhinein zu jammern finde ich dann doch etwas unglaubwürdig. Aber bitte, ist ihr Ding. Mich interessieren solche Streams sowieso nicht. Egal ob männlicher oder weiblicher Gamer. 
Da zocke ich dann doch lieber selbst statt stundenlang anderen dabei zuzusehen.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (12. März 2016)

Ich hab mir nur einmal so ne Streamerin angesehen...war sauöde. Die hat nicht gut gespielt, war nicht witzig und viel erklärt damit Anfänger irgendwas lernen könnten hat sie auch nicht. Das einzige was deren Zuschauerzahlen erhöht haben kann war ihre Freizügigkeit... . Ob es bei dem Mädchen aus dem Artikel genauso ist, kann ich jetzt nicht wissen. Aber wenn ja (und ich nehm das stark an, andernfalls hätte sie gar nicht erst damit angefangen) und sie ihre Oberweite jetzt auch noch aus der Kamera nimmt ist wahrscheinlich bald tote Hose in ihrem Stream.


----------



## Wamboland (12. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die sie sympatisch fanden *und wegen dem Spiel/spielerischen Fähigkeiten ihr zuschauten*, werden wohl dranbleiben.



Der war gut ...


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Der war gut ...



Schaut auf Wambos Profilbild - Wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen ^^


----------



## ten10 (12. März 2016)

Ist schon eine komische Welt bzw. Menschheit geworden ... da hat man jetzt weltumspannendes, schnelles Internet und dort kann man sich zu jeder Zeit Milliarden von Oberweiten - mit und ohne Bekleidung - ansehen und dann macht man sich Gedanken wegen so etwas ??


----------



## OutsiderXE (12. März 2016)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein! *versucht durch den Bildschirm zu springen um den Busen festzuhalten* ;D


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (12. März 2016)

Auf gut Deutsch: Sie hat genug Geld beisammen und muss nicht mehr ihren Körper präsentieren? ^^


----------



## Chemenu (12. März 2016)

And I'm out. 
Was für ein Downgrade, LoL plötzlich ohne Boob-PhysX...


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2016)

Wer Titten sehen will, kann auf Myfreecams oder so. Twitch ist dafür nicht gemacht.


----------



## D-Wave (12. März 2016)

Die bräuchte halt mehr Hirn als Oberweite.  Aber bei den Amis ist das eh schon egal, denn die tragen alle nen BH um den Kopf. Lasst mal Luft rein.^^


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2016)

Wer zocken oder/und unterhalten kann, hat das eigentlich nicht nötig. Aber es gibt genug Tussis bei Twitch, die eben beides nicht können.


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Wer Titten sehen will, kann auf Myfreecams oder so. Twitch ist dafür nicht gemacht.




Schreibt HanFred eine Private Nachricht der gibt euch dann Promo Codes für Gratis Cam Zeit


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2016)

Haha, wer meinen behaarten Oberkörper sehen möchte... hat Pech gehabt, ich habe nicht einmal eine Webcam.


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

Smartphone ^^


----------



## Rachlust (12. März 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Wer zocken oder/und unterhalten kann, hat das eigentlich nicht nötig. Aber es gibt genug Tussis bei Twitch, die eben beides nicht können.


Auch wenn man mir nun wegen Sexismus dumm kommen kann/wird muss ich sagen, dass frauen und zocken einfach peinlich wirkt. Daher konnen sie nur mit oberweite trumpfen denn als stream bezweifle ich stark das jemand wegen dem Mädel und zocken zuschaut/hört. 

Hab nun schon so einige "zockerinnen" live kennen gelernt und benutzten sie gamer sprache hörte sich das immer lächerlich an (warum weiß ich auch nicht es passt nicht zu einer frau) oder sie outen sich sehr schnell als wii/sim casual gamer oder als menschen die kein plan haben von was sie labern. Hatte ne kollegin die angeblicher diablo 3 pro gamer war und umso länger man mit ihr gelabert hat umso mehr hat man gemerkt das wohl das haupthobbie eher schminken und cocktails ist.

Ja es hört sich böse und sexistisch an ist aber einfach ein fakt. Woran es liegt weiß ich auch nicht ich kann nur Männer ernst nehmen wenn sie vom zocken quatschen bei frauen schwingt immer das bunte einhorn im raum mit das von einer welt voller schmetterlinge träumt


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (12. März 2016)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Ja es hört sich böse und sexistisch an ist aber einfach ein fakt.



Schwachsinn, von vorne bis hinten.

Und ja: Deine persönliche Wahrnehmung* ist* sexistisch 

Schau mal den Cooptional podcast, einer der hosts ist weiblich und die haben regelmäßig weibliche Gäste, die mit gaming Wissen mit dir wahrscheinlich den Boden wischen, weil das ihr Beruf ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2016)

Die hat das gar nicht nötig. Sie sieht doch so schon ganz hübsch aus


----------



## batesvsronin (12. März 2016)

ich glaub Rachlust ist solo... und wird vermutlich auch lange solo bleiben...


----------



## Enisra (12. März 2016)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> ich glaub Rachlust ist solo... und wird vermutlich auch lange solo bleiben...



Viel Kontakt hatte der bestimmt nicht, aber wie so oft kommt selten was Intelligentes was bei rum wenn Typen "fakt!" verwenden oder "ich bin ja kein [...], aber!"

P.S. ach ja, bitte keine Erklärung von dem Sexismus und schlechten BS-Beispielen, so viel Facepalm hält hier keiner aus


----------



## Belandriel (13. März 2016)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Auch wenn man mir nun wegen Sexismus dumm kommen kann/wird muss ich sagen, dass frauen und zocken einfach peinlich wirkt. Daher konnen sie nur mit oberweite trumpfen denn als stream bezweifle ich stark das jemand wegen dem Mädel und zocken zuschaut/hört.
> 
> Hab nun schon so einige "zockerinnen" live kennen gelernt und benutzten sie gamer sprache hörte sich das immer lächerlich an (warum weiß ich auch nicht es passt nicht zu einer frau) oder sie outen sich sehr schnell als wii/sim casual gamer oder als menschen die kein plan haben von was sie labern. Hatte ne kollegin die angeblicher diablo 3 pro gamer war und umso länger man mit ihr gelabert hat umso mehr hat man gemerkt das wohl das haupthobbie eher schminken und cocktails ist.
> 
> Ja es hört sich böse und sexistisch an ist aber einfach ein fakt. Woran es liegt weiß ich auch nicht ich kann nur Männer ernst nehmen wenn sie vom zocken quatschen bei frauen schwingt immer das bunte einhorn im raum mit das von einer welt voller schmetterlinge träumt



Kollege, vielleicht solltest Du mal versuchen, Deine Anschauung zu überdenken. Aus welchem Grund sollten Frauen denn nicht gern zocken und somit auch Ahnung von den Games haben, die sie spielen? Das kommt doch zwangsläufig, wenn man sich mit etwas beschäftigt. Wir müssen in unserer Gesellschaft echt aufpassen, dass Vorurteile keine Überhand gewinnen! Auch nicht in "unwichtigen" Bereichen wie Zocken. Und das hat nicht nur was mit Frauen / Männer zu tun, sondern auch mit Deutsch / Ausländer oder Autofahrer / Fahrradfahrer oder was auch immer. Man kann NIE eine Gruppe über einen Kamm scheren... ich buchstabiere N I E!!1!11EINS!ELFEINS!!111

P.S.: Ich zocke MEGA gern Die Sims. Ob man es mag oder nicht, ist immer eine Geschmacksfrage. Aber dass das Spiel inhaltlich extrem umfangreich, witzig, gut umgesetzt ist und der Kreativität im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen nahezu unbegrenzten Raum lässt, kann meiner Meinung NULL bestritten werden. Bin ich jetzt ein Casual Gamer, der keine Ahnung von Games hat?


----------



## Theojin (13. März 2016)

Erst mithilfe der Hupen einen großen "Kundenkreis" aufbauen und dann feststellen, daß das Glockengeläut vor der Kamera nicht alles ist. Naja, besser spät zur Einsicht kommen als nie.

Ich mag Streams, wo ich die Leute auch noch ansehen muß, sowieso nicht. Wer was drauf hat, kann die Leute auch nur mithilfe der Stimme und der Artikulierung binden.


----------



## stevem (13. März 2016)

Tja selber schuld, zuerst Titten in die Cam halten um Followers anzulocken und dann sich darüber beschweren .... ne solche Menschen bekommen von mir sicher kein Mitleid!


----------



## Orzhov (13. März 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Tja selber schuld, zuerst Titten in die Cam halten um Followers anzulocken und dann sich darüber beschweren .... ne solche Menschen bekommen von mir sicher kein Mitleid!



Bitte erzähl uns mehr davon wie du noch nie in deinem Leben eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen hast.


----------



## Dolomedes (13. März 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bitte erzähl uns mehr davon wie du noch nie in deinem Leben eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen hast.



Das ist halt typisch 
'"gesellschaft"
Würde ich sagen, generell hast du schon Recht


----------



## Riesenhummel (13. März 2016)

und plötzlich schaute keiner mehr zu...


----------



## Evolverx (13. März 2016)

In dem speziellen fall hätte sie sich den stress find ich nichtmal machen müssen, sieht sie doch auch so gut aus.
Aber ganz unabhängig davon ist es schon unter aller Sau wie sich manche armleuchter in den Chats verhalten. Ein permanenter ban von twitch ist da in meinen Augen das mindeste was solche leute verdienen. Man muss ja nicht gut finden wie diese Damen versuchen zuschauerzahlen zu steigern aber wenn ich damit ein problem hab dann ignoriere ich sie und klicke mich nicht rein um sie zu beleidigen.


----------



## Sazystar (13. März 2016)

Was ein Schrott,voll schade drum...sind schon lecker anzuschauen ihre Hupen geile Sache^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. März 2016)

Sazystar schrieb:


> Was ein Schrott,voll schade drum...sind schon lecker anzuschauen ihre Hupen geile Sache^^




Öhm... DAS war dein erster Beitrag? 

Für das erste mal hättest du dir was besseres aussuchen können


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. März 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Öhm... DAS war dein erster Beitrag?
> 
> Für das erste mal hättest du dir was besseres aussuchen können



Wir können alle nicht mehr sein der wir sind


----------



## Fightingfurball (14. März 2016)

War nicht erst vor kurzem eine Meldung, dass Twitch plant seine Regeln anzupassen, um aufreizende Bekleidung wie Unterwäsche und Badeanzüge zu verbieten.

Naja kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das zusammenhängt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. März 2016)

Fightingfurball schrieb:


> War nicht erst vor kurzem eine Meldung, dass Twitch plant seine Regeln anzupassen, um aufreizende Bekleidung wie Unterwäsche und Badeanzüge zu verbieten.



Das wurde bereits umgesetzt. Ausschnitte wie bei der Dame in der News sind aber weiterhin erlaubt.


----------



## Chemenu (14. März 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Öhm... DAS war dein erster Beitrag?
> 
> Für das erste mal hättest du dir was besseres aussuchen können



Ich find er hat sich gut integriert. Anscheinend hat er sich vor der Registrierung über das Niveau im Forum informiert. Mehr kann man nicht erwarten, vorbildlich!


----------



## Taiwez (14. März 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich find er hat sich gut integriert. Anscheinend hat er sich vor der Registrierung über das Niveau im Forum informiert. Mehr kann man nicht erwarten, vorbildlich!




"Mein großes Vorbild: Rabowke!"


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. März 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich find er hat sich gut integriert. Anscheinend hat er sich vor der Registrierung über das Niveau im Forum informiert. Mehr kann man nicht erwarten, vorbildlich!



Er hat nur deutlich ausgesprochen, was viele insgeheim gedacht haben. Finde nichts Schlimmes daran.


----------



## Batze (14. März 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich find er hat sich gut integriert. Anscheinend hat er sich vor der Registrierung über das Niveau im Forum informiert. Mehr kann man nicht erwarten, vorbildlich!



Von welchem Niveau sprichst du?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. März 2016)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Er hat nur deutlich ausgesprochen, was viele insgeheim gedacht haben. Finde nichts Schlimmes daran.



Ich hoffe, dass das hier nicht viele denken, sonst bin ich hier falsch.


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das hier nicht viele denken, sonst bin ich hier falsch.



wobei ich ja glaube das Leute mit einer Idiotischen Weltanschauung, die sie einem als Meinung verkaufen wollen und *nachweisbar *falsch ist sich nur wünschen das andere auch so Misogynisch sind und auch keinen Kontakt zu weiblichen Wesen haben

Und Nein ihr beiden Dullies, nur weil das ein paar davon gibt trifft das nicht aus alle zu und überlasst das Denken bitte den Pferden, die haben den Größeren Kopf dafür


----------



## Batze (14. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei ich ja glaube das Leute mit einer Idiotischen Weltanschauung, die sie einem als Meinung verkaufen wollen und *nachweisbar *falsch ist sich nur wünschen das andere auch so Misogynisch sind und auch keinen Kontakt zu weiblichen Wesen haben
> 
> Und Nein ihr beiden Dullies, nur weil das ein paar davon gibt trifft das nicht aus alle zu und überlasst das Denken bitte den Pferden, die haben den Größeren Kopf dafür



Welche Weltanschauung und Meinung ist denn Nachweisbar falsch? 
Interpretier das bitte mal genauer, so das du deine Meinung und Weltanschauung als die richtige einordnen kannst.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Welche Weltanschauung und Meinung ist denn Nachweisbar falsch?
> Interpretier das bitte mal genauer, so das du deine Meinung und Weltanschauung als die richtige einordnen kannst.



Ich hol schon mal Popcorn.


----------



## Batze (14. März 2016)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich hol schon mal Popcorn.



Nööööööö lass mal.


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. März 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das hier nicht viele denken, sonst bin ich hier falsch.



Ich denke auch nicht so. Finde die Art der Aussage zwar grenzwertig, aber durchaus noch als Meinung akzeptabel.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. März 2016)

*Kein Titty-Streaming mehr: Twitch-Spielerin kleidet sich züchtiger*

Ich nicht. [emoji6]
So unterschiedlich kann das sein. Aber mich betrifft das ja auch.


----------

